# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Dieser beliebte Held kehrt Gerüchten zufolge zurück



## Darkmoon76 (16. April 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Dieser beliebte Held kehrt Gerüchten zufolge zurück* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Dieser beliebte Held kehrt Gerüchten zufolge zurück*


----------



## NOT-Meludan (16. April 2018)

Also das wäre nun nicht wirklich überraschend für mich. Ich habe damit schon gerechnet, dass Yoda (und mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit auch Luke) in Teil 9 wieder reinschneien könnten.
Man hat ja Yoda ja auf einmal wieder übermächtig in Teil 8 reingebracht, da kann der auch in Teil 9 kommen und mit Blitzen um sich schleudern.


----------



## LOX-TT (16. April 2018)

Vielleicht gibt es ja das große Machtgeist-Treffen von Luke, Obi-Wan, Yoda und Anakin die dann alles zusammen blaue Milch trinken, außer Luke, der bevorzugt die grüne Frischmilch von Ahch-To


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. April 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt es ja das große Machtgeist-Treffen von Luke, Obi-Wan, Yoda und Anakin die dann alles zusammen blaue Milch trinken, außer Luke, der bevorzugt die grüne Frischmilch von Ahch-To



Was ich ja irgendwie komisch finde: Qui-Gon hat ja seinerzeit wohl die Technik mit dem Erscheinen als Machtgeist entdeckt, oder erlernt.
Aber er ist der einzige, der noch nie als Machtgeist zu sehen war.


----------



## SGDrDeath (16. April 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Was ich ja irgendwie komisch finde: Qui-Gon hat ja seinerzeit wohl die Technik mit dem Erscheinen als Machtgeist entdeckt, oder erlernt.
> Aber er ist der einzige, der noch nie als Machtgeist zu sehen war.


Da hat einer wohl nie Clone Wars gesehen 

Davon ab könntest du dann, nachdem du das nachgeholt hast, dem Kollegen Bertits mal erklären das Yoda nicht Anakin ausgebildet hat.


----------



## LOX-TT (16. April 2018)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Da hat einer wohl nie Clone Wars gesehen
> 
> Davon ab könntest du dann, nachdem du das nachgeholt hast, dem Kollegen Bertits mal erklären das Yoda nicht Anakin ausgebildet hat.



Auch dort wurde Qui-Gon nicht zum Machtgeist, nur zu einer Machtkugel/Lichtgestalt auf Dagobah (die Mortis-Story ist ja ein Sonderfall und nicht der wahre Qui-Gon sonder der dunkle Sohn, soweit ich mich erinnere)


----------



## Darkmoon76 (16. April 2018)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Da hat einer wohl nie Clone Wars gesehen
> 
> Davon ab könntest du dann, nachdem du das nachgeholt hast, dem Kollegen Bertits mal erklären das Yoda nicht Anakin ausgebildet hat.



Da Yoda für die Ausbildung von Jünglingen verantwortlich war, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass er auch Anakin ein paar Stunden Unterricht gegeben hat


----------



## LOX-TT (16. April 2018)

Darkmoon76 schrieb:


> Da Yoda für die Ausbildung von Jünglingen verantwortlich war, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass er auch Anakin ein paar Stunden Unterricht gegeben hat



naja, Anakin war schon älter als die Jünglinge aus Episode II (Kamino-Suche auf der Planeten-Karte) oder Episode III (Order 66) als er von Tatooine von Qui-Gon mitgenommen wurde. 10 oder 11 Jahre war er in Episode I


----------



## bettenlager (16. April 2018)

OMG Jar Jar Binks kommt zurück! Der Wesley Crusher von Star Wars


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. April 2018)

Darkmoon76 schrieb:


> Da Yoda für die Ausbildung von Jünglingen verantwortlich war, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass er auch Anakin ein paar Stunden Unterricht gegeben hat



Anakin kam erst in den Tempel als er schon kein Jüngling mehr war.
Er wurde ja direkt Padawan von Obi-Wan.


----------



## Paddi1232 (16. April 2018)

bettenlager schrieb:


> OMG Jar Jar Binks kommt zurück! Der Wesley Crusher von Star Wars



Ich glaub ja, dass Jar Jar eigentlich die dunkle Seite von Yoda ist, die sich von ihm abgespaltet hat, sodass der eine Jedi Meister und der andere Sith Lord werden kann. Auf eine sehr verquere weise würde das wahrscheinlich sogar Sinn ergeben und nen brauchbaren Bogen von Episode 1 zu Episode 9 spannen ^^


----------



## moeykaner (16. April 2018)

Neben dem Spinoff über Solo gab es schon immer Gerüchte über ein Spinoff zu Yoda. Es würde mich also nicht wundern, wenn sie deshalb Yoda mit einbinden. Alles ein Plan der Marketingstrategen.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (16. April 2018)

Ich rechne auch damit, dass der allseits beliebte Jar Jar Binks endlich wieder auftaucht


----------



## Orzhov (16. April 2018)

Ist schon raus wer sich an der nächsten Trilogie versuchen darf?


----------



## Himbeerjochen (16. April 2018)

Rey braucht Training? Wofür?


----------



## Shredhead (16. April 2018)

Ja, derselbe der Episode 8 verbrochen hat. 
Naja, 8 war wohl der letzte Star Wars Film, den ich gegen Geld gesehen habe.


----------



## Wynn (16. April 2018)

Jar Jar Binks und das Wookie Lifeday Special


----------



## OriginalOrigin (17. April 2018)

Himbeerjochen schrieb:


> Rey braucht Training? Wofür?



Genau, die kann ja auch so alles ohne Training. Perfekt fliegen, perfekt Macht einsetzen, perfekt Kämpfen, und stellt nebenbei sogar einen Luke und Ben in den Schatten. 
Wozu muss man noch mal  den weg eines Padawans gehen? Es reicht ja wenn man von der Macht "erfasst" wurde. 

Zum Thema: Vielleicht machen die in EP9 wieder was  neues und wir sehen einen Machtgeistkampf von Yoda gegen Snoke, während Rey vs. Ben in der echten Welt kämpfen.


----------



## Martina (17. April 2018)

Wenn Teil 9 so schlecht wird wie 8, war es das mit Star Wars bei mir
Wenn er so wie 7 wird, kann es gerne noch einen Teil geben


----------



## Baerschke (17. April 2018)

Einen weiteren Film wie Episode 7 brauche ich wirklich nicht, der schlechteste aller Star Wars Filme. Abrams hätte bei Star Trek bleiben sollen. 

Episode 8 wird zwar von vielen kritisiert und war sicher nicht das was ich mir erhofft hatte, aber wenigstens gab es einiges, dass so nicht vorhersehbar war.

Ob nun Luke oder Yoda wieder auftauchen, mehr als seichte Unterhaltung wirds eh nicht werden.


----------



## Baerschke (18. April 2018)

OriginalOrigin schrieb:


> Genau, die kann ja auch so alles ohne Training. Perfekt fliegen, perfekt Macht einsetzen, perfekt Kämpfen, und stellt nebenbei sogar einen Luke und Ben in den Schatten.
> Wozu muss man noch mal  den weg eines Padawans gehen? Es reicht ja wenn man von der Macht "erfasst" wurde.



Das ist eines der Probleme der neuen Trilogie, vieles macht im bisherigen Rahmen von Star Wars keinen Sinn. Die Bücher helfen zwar etwas, um den Unsinn dieser Filme wieder ins rechte Licht zu rücken (für Episode 7 waren dazu sogar mindestens drei Romane, inkl. dem zu Episode 8 nötig), aber ein Film sollte auch für sich stehen können und überzeugen. Daran mangelt es den Disney Filmen gewaltig.


----------



## Baerschke (18. April 2018)

bettenlager schrieb:


> OMG Jar Jar Binks kommt zurück! Der Wesley Crusher von Star Wars



Nach der elendigen Art, wie er in den Kanon Romanen dargestellt wurde, ist das äußerst unwahrscheinlich


----------



## Hupert (18. April 2018)

"Ob nun Luke oder Yoda wieder auftauchen, mehr als seichte Unterhaltung wirds eh nicht werden."

Das heißt, es erwartet uns kein tiefgründiges Art House Kino im Stil von Lucas "A New Hope"?

Jetzt bin ich enttäuscht


----------

